# James Bond 007: Composing In The Style Of #03



## Nicholas B (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi Vi Gang,
Took a more classic orchestral style approach mixed with some latin vibes, and had fun using the new Orchestral Tools Andea library along with Spitfire Abbey Road Series + many others. Hope you enjoy & please don't hesitate to ask any questions.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 19, 2022)

I love a new discovery. The track is fantastic and a really helpful breakdown of how it was out together and the instruments used.


----------



## Nicholas B (Jan 19, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I love a new discovery. The track is fantastic and a really helpful breakdown of how it was out together and the instruments used.


Thanks for having a listen Mark. Trying to get a solid workflow down for the videos. I will try and do a Logic Pro + Pro Tools session breakdown with time stamps for the next video😀


----------



## Roland-Music (Jan 20, 2022)

Wow, the best 007 style I have heard, and thanks for the breakdown, yes midi and library's would bee cool
Ps: is it allowed to use original footage as background in own composition, or do you risk a strike from YT?


----------



## Nicholas B (Jan 20, 2022)

Roland-Music said:


> Wow, the best 007 style I have heard, and thanks for the breakdown, yes midi and library's would bee cool
> Ps: is it allowed to use original footage as background in own composition, or do you risk a strike from YT?


Thanks for having a listen Roland. I thought about the ramifications of using footage in the background, but as the video is somewhat intended with an educational and informative intent I believe it falls under “fair use”. I also make sure to 99% use footage public available from the film trailers, and also overlay the Logic graphics . If somewhere in the future I get a strike from Sony, MGM or Disney I’ll take that as a compliment haha!


----------

